# I have the original PFS {dgui eat your heart out)



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I almost hate doing this. Yep, Pickle Foot Shooter.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that is seriously amazing!!!























Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Charles said:


> Now that is seriously amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you like it.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

That is truly a commitment to the sport of the fork.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

LOL that was awesome!!...I usually try to tell what it was from the "thumb nail" pic but couldn't; then i clicked it and envolved "toe nails"!!! 
Watch out for fork hits!!!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

That is the best thing I have seen all day long! I think I just woke the kids up with my laughter


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

LOL EXCELLENT!!!

Are you going to post a .PDF file in the shared designs so others can try one for themselves? or are you planning on putting this in the classifieds?










LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

HAHA YES! that is awesome. Shooting vid needed.


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

WOW! Hahaha.
How well does it shoot.
I would definitely like to get one in fiberglass.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Laughing my ass off!!, awesome pic XD!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

lol!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You made me laugh to!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Try to make a salto - mid - air shot with it


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Aras said:


> Try to make a salto - mid - air shot with it


Aerials are really difficult to shoot. There are several problems with this design. They are extremely painful and expensive to make. Not really good for hunting in the woods. Fork hits leave and everlasting impression. One good thing is not too many people will copy it.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Laughing is good for the sole! and you made me LMAO

for ammo you could shoot rotary cutting blades to trim your toenails too...my tip for today


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

LOL hahahahha


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

LMFAO!!! my vote for original slingshot of the year.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Toe weird lol!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

ok, well, I'll go ahead and ask the obvious question here since no one else has. How did you manage that in the first place?


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

jskeen said:


> ok, well, I'll go ahead and ask the obvious question here since no one else has. How did you manage that in the first place?


Got an ulcer under the toe, maybe a rock or something in the sock. they could not stop the infection and it spread to the bone. The surgeon had no choice but to remove the toe. You do not realize the difference a missing toe makes. It is still difficult to put on socks as it wants to hang up in the gap.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

you mind if i make one? i just sharpened my chisels


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Now that's just way too forked up! How's it shoot? grin


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well one thing for sure, I ain't got one of those in my collection!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for that one still have to(e) giggle so cool 
Cheers


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

That might stand a good chance winning the SSOTM contest....or at least 2nd place.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Post is 6 years old.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tnpaw (Nov 18, 2015)

Would be easy to get by Airport Security!


----------

